# Sleeping.......(or not as the case may be)



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I feel like a new Mom, which I guess in a way I am. Ty is 15 weeks old and things have gone great. He uses his wee wee pads (does have an occasional accident), has learned to "sit", "come" and will "stay" for short periods. We are gaining ground in the biting department and he definately knows NO!!! He chews on his chew toys and not my shoes or the furniture. Life if grand except for one small problem..........................

SLEEPING (or the lack of)

When Ty first came home I put his crate on the bedside table where he could see us while he slept. The first few night went well, he slept and woke every few hours to potty. But pretty soon he started waking every hour and crying and like all good mommies I couldn't let him cry so I got up with him. Pretty soon I realized that I was only getting a couple hours of sleep a night. So we decided to take a "hard line" and put him in the other room in a pen with his bed, potty pad and toys. He went to sleep fine but woke up every morning at 2AM and started to howl, and I mean *HOWL*. Everyone said ignore him, it'll stop but after a week of it I had to again start getting up with him. NO ONE was getting any sleep. A couple weeks ago we went away for the weekend and took Ty with us. We were guests of some friends and I didn't want to keep them awake so we decided to let Ty sleep with us. IMAGINE my surprise when for the first time in a month I slept all night, he slept all night and my honey got to sleep all night!!!!! So when we got home we decided to let him sleep with us. I put his bed in our bed and he is now great about going to sleep. 

LONG STORY short........ Ty will go to sleep very nicely at about 1030, but then around 2 or 3 he is awake and wants to go potty. I take him either out or to his pad, he goes and then we go back to bed. Unfortunately HE doesn't want to go to sleep, he thinks it's time to start the day. I work during the day and need to be up at 5:00, it seems that just about the time I need to be up getting ready for work he wants to go back to sleep. 

Is there anyway I get get him to sleep just little bit longer???? Will I ever get a real night sleep again. I think he is much happier in bed with us but I really wish he wouldn't lay on my pillow at 2Am and chew on my nose (sweet as it may be). Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut had a hard time adjusting when we first got him. I think most of the shock for him was that he was one of 3 dogs and then he became the lonely only dog at our house. Since he was all set with the paper training I let him have free run of our bedroom while we were sleeping. Our bed is too high for him to reach and I just made sure he had a pad, water, toys and a bed.

I don't know if this will help, but maybe throw in a t shirt that you wore into the crate with him. That always helps to calm my boys.

Others here also recommended a heavy duty play session before bed to get the little one sleepy.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris sleeps with us. She and I slept on the couch for about a month and a half until she stopped having to go out every 2-4 hours. In February we moved back to the bed.







She lays curled up next to me or next to my face. She used to want to play in the middle of the night and I would pet her and tell her "no play...go back to sleep". Now, when I have to get up and go the bathroom she just lays there and waits for me to get back in bed and then we both go back to sleep. She wakes up around 6:00 every morning (ugh!) but I guess that is a pretty fair trade off. Her sleeping all night/me having to get up at 6:00. 

Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What do you do when he does this and won't settle back in?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We also found we were getting up at 2am some mornings to take Scooby out potty till we let him sleep in our bed, then he just slept all night.
If you prefer him to sleep in his crate why not try to put a warming pad in there if it is cool and the thing I did when we had to go out and leave him for a while during the day was to put a clock that ticks under his bedding, this makes them think it is their mommie's heart beating and soothes them. We always did this with a new puppy when I was growing up and it always seemed to work. Keeping them nice and warm is also good too because if they are warm and cosy they seem to sleep better and longer. 
I would say that your puppy is still young and needs to pee every few hours, but the secret is not to play with him through the night at all. Just take him to pee and then put him back to bed and ignore him or put him in bed with you but make sure he is not playing. If you play with him at that hour he is going to get used to that and expect it as routine. Also once he gets worked up playing he isn't going to want to go back to sleep right away. We have never played with Scooby once we have gone to bed and he is a perfect angel at night and has been since he was about 3 months old. Ten o'clock every night on the dot he is ready and off he goes out to go potty then up the hallway to bed on our bed and he waits for us to join him.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty is sleeping in the bed with us. Actually he is sleeping in his bed which is right next to our bed. I made a table kinda thing of Yaffa blocks, his bed fits in with the open side toward the bed, he can't get off except on the bed side. He generally goes between his bed and my pillow during the night. 

I take him out to potty between 2 and 3 (he wakes me up). When I try to go back to bed he wants to play and starts climbing on our heads. I usually wind up taking him into the living room on the couch (so at least one of us can sleep). I do not play with him. Generally I will stay on the couch and he will play on the floor (or with the other dog). If I try to go back to bed and leave him he sits by the bed and barks. The bed is too high for him to get up on. He will eventually get on the couch and go back to sleep with me, when he settles I take him back to bed.

This morning was a bit better than most. We were only up for 45 minutes before I go him to settle. When we get up I keep the lights down and do not engage him in any way other than to take him to the potty pad or outside. But that alone seems to provide enough stimulation that he is wide awake and ready to go. Sometimes I will take him back to bed and give him a chew toy. He will occasionally be happy to chew on the chewie and eventually fall asleep. 

Will it just take time before he can sleep through the night?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jun 17 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Ty is sleeping in the bed with us.  Actually he is sleeping in his bed which is right next to our bed.  I made a table kinda thing of Yaffa blocks, his bed fits in with the open side toward the bed, he can't get off except on the bed side.  He generally goes between his bed and my pillow during the night.
> 
> I take him out to potty between 2 and 3 (he wakes me up).  When I try to go back to bed he wants to play and starts climbing on our heads.  I usually wind up taking him into the living room on the couch (so at least one of us can sleep).  I do not play with him.  Generally I will stay on the couch and he will play on the floor (or with the other dog).  If I try to go back to bed and leave him he sits by the bed and barks.  The bed is too high for him to get up on.   He will eventually get on the couch and go back to sleep with me, when he settles I take him back to bed.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

When Catcher starts climbing on my head, pulling my hair, etc. I put him in his crate which is next to my bed. I never hear a peep out of him. It took a while for me to get it that he would be fine in his crate. He can sort of play in it (it is quite large) and chew on a bone or whatever. When he gets restless in my bed I now just put him in his. I assume that the bed you refer to is a crate. I would close the door so he can't get in your bed when you see that he is restless, etc.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

When Catcher starts climbing on my head, pulling my hair, etc. I put him in his crate which is next to my bed. I never hear a peep out of him. It took a while for me to get it that he would be fine in his crate. He can sort of play in it (it is quite large) and chew on a bone or whatever. When he gets restless in my bed I now just put him in his. I assume that the bed you refer to is a crate. I would close the door so he can't get in your bed when you see that he is restless, etc.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73496
[/QUOTE]

Actually, no it's a bed. But I could try the crate and your suggestion.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He has figured out a few things:
It is play time after I potty at night
If I bug mom I get to play
If I whine in my crate I get out

I like K/C Mom's idea of the crate by the bed on the blocks. After he potties, crate with door closed and a really good chew or even a stuffed kong. He might need a little water dish attached to the door if he'll stay up and chew for a while.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 17 2005, 08:36 PM
> *He has figured out a few things:
> It is play time after I potty at night
> If I bug mom I get to play
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks, I will give it a try, the crate should fit nicely where the bed is now. Who would believe it, I've raised 5 children and a now a 3 lb dog gets the best of me!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jun 17 2005, 09:46 PM
> *Thanks, I will give it a try, the crate should fit nicely where the bed is now.  Who would believe it, I've raised 5 children and a now a 3 lb dog gets the best of me!!! :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73512*


[/QUOTE]

Oh yes.... these little guys are very good manipulators!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella used to like to play in the middle of the night, but now she loves her sleep. For Bella, she just had to grow out of it. Bella has free run of the house though, don't know if that will work for a puppy. I got pretty tired of waking up every two hours when she was little, so eventually I got her puppy stairs and now she walks down the stairs from the bed to her pee pad. Don't worry, puppies just dont usually want to sleep when we do, but now Bella gets mad at _me_ if I wake _her_ up


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I am sometimes a bit of a slow learner...................... JMM is absolutely right. I thought that I could get him to sleep by just being patient but it's only gone from bad to worse and the last couple weeks have been anightmare. I have a very demanding stressful job and trying to function on 2 or3 hours sleep has caught up with me. (I anin't no spring chicken







). 

It took Doug (my sweetie) to finally put his foot down and say THIS HAS GOT TO STOP!!!!!!!! I tried the crate in the bedroom and putting Ty in it if he woke and wouldn't go back to sleep but he just whined and carrie don for hours and it was a disaster. 

Soooooooooo last night when we went to bed Doug said, if Ty wakes up and won't go back to sleep then he goes into his crate at the other end of the house with the doors closed between us and him. Well, sure enough at 2:30 he woke, pottied and decided it was play time. I took him to the crate, put him in with his bed and chew stick and closed the doors









This morning I woke at 5:30 (latest I've slept in 2 months). The closed doors and the sound of the air conditioner made it so I didn't hear a sound. I went to his crate and he was asleep on his bed, happy to see me. 

SO as stubborn as I've been, that's the plan. He gets to wake up once for a potty call then back to sleep. If he decides he doesn't want to sleep then he goes to his crate to play and make noise to his hearts content. And I finally get some sleep. 

Do you think he'll figure out that if he wants to stay in bed with Mom and Dad it means he has to sleep???????? (sorry this is so long but this has been really hard for me)


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

We pretty much went thur the same thing Summer sleeps with us also and will sleep most nights till 5:00 am But when she wants up she will start by sitting next to me if I ignore her she will whine then come and get right in my face and nip at my nose:lol: its really not that funny but its sounds like they all do it








She use to get up around 2:00 and yes want to play but I would just rub her belly ( which she loves







0) and she would fall back to sleep ( somethimes)
What I fined and does anyone else see this ? I feed her early like 5 to 6:30 pm and I try not to let her drink to much after 7 or 7:30 when she does this we don't seems to wake up in the middle of the night 
and Yes puppymom Sleep whats that :lol: I to feel like we 've had a new born in the house its getting better I think







My husband says Summer's is the lucky's dog in the world















the only problem I'm having is finding time for me this is about it :lol: early in the AM everyone still in bed husband at work But once they're all up and going its mom this and honey that and woof woof







oh sorry should have said WOOF WOOF , mom this and than honey that















PS by the way Summer is back to sleep by 7am the little rat


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Your puppy will gradually settle down and enjoy his night's sleep I am sure of that, they usually do. It took a little while for Scooby to sleep through the night but as I said since being able to sleep with us he just stopped the fun and games and slept nicely. He just hated the crate idea and even now we have his crate on the floor for him but he won't even step in there, he hates it. We have to laugh though as he is always the first one in bed at night and at 10.00pm he is off even if we are still up, he just goes up to our bed and goes to sleep and waits for us to join him. I do laugh though because each night he may take a new toy up there for company like his stuffed lion or his donkey or Barney, just to have someone there with him till we get there I reckon. You just gotta love him, he is a smart little boy.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

A patient of mine came in this morning with her daughter, who brought her 12 wk malt puppy with her (they knew I wouldn't mind







) I was sooooo envious when she told me that the puppy sleep ALL NIGHT in his crate without whining or yipping!! Can you imagine! But, they did it the right way. Puppy gets pottied at night then put in his crate and that's it til morning........


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Jul 1 2005, 12:08 PM
> *A patient of mine came in this morning with her daughter, who brought her 12 wk malt puppy with her (they knew I wouldn't mind
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







That is how Lexi and Nikki are. They have both slept through the night since day one.


----------

